# Huron River



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

I saw several fishermen in Milan today fishing the Huron River for the first time this year. 

It is about bass run time. I didn't talk to anyone but I understand it is usually good fishing here from now untill the moss starts floating down.

...


----------

